# medicals



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all......

Can anyone tell me what happens for your medical please? Dont have any real concerns....just interested as our are just around the corner? ??

Thanks xx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi laws1612.  Your medical is detailed. The forms ask for specifica like full medical history which your dr has. Weight and BMI. Blood preassure, reflexes balance, eye coordination. I was felt for lumps and bumps ect. It wasnt too bad at all .


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just as sass00 said really it is quite thorough but only took 15 minutes for us. They listen to your heart, check bp and pulse, weigh and measure you. Do the balance and neurological tests like lift dr's arms up or down kind of stuff. Quick discussion of any significant medical issues and a urine test so DON'T go before you leave home


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

I had to give a wee sample for mine which I didn't know about. I just about was able to give a sample 

The nurse did weight, blood pressure etc (tip don't have a hot bath before you go like I did!)

I then went in to see doc and he went through the questions and looked at all my notes even my old childhood notes. Doc then checked my ears and eyes and lymph glands.  And that was just about it really. Nothing to worry about. 

Xx


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

I think you'll find there will be a strange part in the medical where the GP looks you really closely in the eyes without warning and you suddenly don't want to breath out for fear of breathing into their face.  Part of the eye test perhaps.


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Can I ask, do you have to have a smear test if you want to adopt? I'm wondering about adoption but nothing in the world would persuade me to have a smear test. Thanks.


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

Um I have no idea! I already had a valid smear and have regular ones. I did have a breast exam and would always continue to have them as I have a family to keep well for. I'm not sure they could force you to have one but they are likely to note it on your medical.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

They didn't ask at mine but then it's all up to date. I would find it extremely likely that as they have access to your medical records your medical would make mention of it. 
Considering they are asking you to take medicals because they want to be as certain as they can of your future health I would find it extremely odd if they didn't express concern at this. I can't say for certain but I would be extremely surprised if it wasn't a big stumbling block at the very least. I would imagine they would want an exceptionally good reason for not having a simple test that could prevent an early death, otherwise it gives the impression that you are not concerned with your health.


----------



## Cornish pixie (Jan 31, 2014)

It wasn't even discussed at my medical, my gp made a point of saying he didn't think it would be appropriate to do a gyne exam and just asked me if I had any worries or problems, I said all was normal & that was exactly what he wrote. My advice, don't mention it unless the Dr does, then down play it and say everything is fine and normal xx


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Personally,  I found the close up staring into my eyes far more uncomfortable than any smear test I've ever had.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

There was no mention of it at my medical, and it wasn't an issue.  I have a major palaver with smear tests because of my endometriosis (the nurse/GP usually gives up before I say stop, as they don't have the nerve to inflict the pain!  *g*) so I don't have them as regularly as they are offered.


----------

